# Free halloween song download - A haunted house party



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone
its nearly the best time of year again once more!
Here is a new free song from SPINE CHILLERS, the new album which is out next week

Just hit buy now and enter a price of 0.00 to get it

https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/track/free-halloween-song-a-haunted-house-party

We are also running a competition - anyone that pre orders the new album could win our full back catalog! more info at www.hauntmusic.co.uk


cheers
Sam


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Sam ! The song is excellent!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Insurgent, glad you liked it its just some fun for halloween night - Here is a preview of some tracks from my new album for halloween 2014!

https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/spine-chillers-album-preview-sampler-halloween-2014-cd-pre-order


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The album sounds like it is going to be amazing, Sam, and I am looking forward to its release very much. Something that I have been meaning to ask is if it would be possible to offer a fully instrumental remix of _Night of the Ghouls_, without the spoken parts/broadcasts (I am too freaking fussy, I know).


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi garth!
Thanks for listening I have added the no zombies version as a bonus track to the bandcamp version (link below) I was thinking it would be a good idea to have it without the samples too... thanks I hope you enjoy it its finally out on the 13th of september  https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-2014-pre-order-spine-chillers-cd


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Perfect... Muchas gracias, Sam. Will it be included with earlier preorders, since the track was not listed originally? I am assuming so, but I would like to be sure. Thanks again.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi Garth Im sure it will be links will be out as soon as the album is released, if it doesnt work let me know!


----------

